# How long after "the show"??



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello

I am now 41+1 and finally had a show today - seen the midwife yesterday who said I was almost fully efaced (?) and that the cervix was nice and thin and I was 1-2cm() - I am booked in for induction on wednesday but was just wondering if you thought I may go naturally before that now I have had a show?? I really dont want to be induced if it can be avoided.

Thanks in advance for your advice and all the advice you have given me during my pregnancy.

xxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

hopefully you are busy in labour by now, if not already delivered!!!!

If not then I'm sure it won't be long, effacement of your cervix and of course the dilatation all point to impending labour and delivery.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for that Oink.  Unfortunately its now 2 days after the show and Im still here (now 41+3) - am just kind of accepting the fact I will need to be induced now - I have a lazy wee fella in my tum I think!! Thanks again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

OH NO

I was sure you'd have your bouncing baby by now, I was even thinking about you last night!!

Keep active, eat fresh pineapple, get some raspberry leaf tea tablets, try a bit of bedroom action (make sure the earth moves for both of you!!) and when you've finished with all of that, sit on a gym ball, rotating your hips and encouraging the baby to be in the right position and his/her head to apply pressure to the top of your cervix.

Hope that helps, keep me informed

Take care x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Oink

Just wanted to say thanks for all your advice during my never ending pregnancy. Baby Max ended up being yanked out with forceps 13 days after my due date!!! He is an absolute dream and I am loving being a mummy. You were a great help along with Emily and I just wanted you to know I think you both do a great job!!

xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Jess

CONGRATULATIONS

you did really well, enjoy every minute of your beautiful boy

Take care x


----------

